# snow reported in hancock!!!5/5



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

LETS RIDE,well atleast the thought was entertaining...


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Drove through snow on my way to work in Marquette this morning!

Heading to camp in the Copper Country this afternoon; can't wait to relax with a good fire going in the woodstove tonight and get out after some brookies in the morning 

Pretty rough sledding, I would think...:lol:


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

When I was a kid we went to taquamenon the week after school let out. As we boated up the river to the falls it began to snow. Luckily all us kids had our gloves in the coat pockets. And dad had a heater to keep the cabin warm. Ah the good old days. S


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Drove through it on my way to work this morning as well. Not sure if I am going to fire up the sled after work or not though.:evil:

Dan


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

No snow there now. They got 5 inches of rain yesterday and 3 more today. We got 6-8 inches of snow here though.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

There was one year up in copper country that my wife and I rode for over 200 miles on the last day of April, bring it on  lol


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Had little wet snow this am (Sun 21st) as I headed N towards Gaylord/Soo to the 22 shoot.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I actually went out after work that day and rode a couple laps. It was only slush, but hey, I areated the university lawn fer free!


----------

